# Why



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

Hy would I want a rooster?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Roosters are for fertile eggs, meat and some people believe flock protection. Personally I have roosters for meat and fertile eggs.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a rooster for fertile eggs so that my flock can reproduce their genetics and also for flock protection. My flock free ranges, so his presence is invaluable for their survival. 

A rooster is also important for social structure in the flock...he has many duties and all of them are important. I wouldn't spare the feed unless he was an integral part of my flock's success.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Plus if you want a pet roosters can last (in usefulness) well past the time a hen runs out of eggs... And sometimes they can be friendlier. They seem to be in the Seramas. I don't have any large roosters at the moment (trying not to piss off the neighbors) but the little Seramas crack me up. Plus they're gorgeous - a nice sight to see whenever you look into the back yard.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I also have a rooster.. Well, a main rooster, that I keep for flock protection and also because roosters are really pretty and I love hearing him crow throughout the day.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have a rooster, but I might be happy if I could. My pullets have matured (hatched early March, started laying July 5). The girls desperately want a roo, and obviously see me as the leader of the flock. When I go out to their pen, some of them assume the mating position even before I get through the door. I do give them a little back rub, much like giving a back/hip rub to my cats. It was funny at first, but the new has worn off. They are getting demanding about it. A roo would fix the problem.


----------

